# Help from Cat Lover's!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a neighbor lady that has 7 cats. She is having a problem with one of her females, 2 years old not spayed, peeing on her bed.

She has 7 litter boxes, took the cat to the vet, there is no infection (UTI) or any other things wrong. Clean bill from the vet.

She is just devastated because the cat just started this and she don't know how to stop it.

Any of you ever went though something like that and how did you deal with it?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How long has she had this cat? Has anything changed? Like a new cat added? Changed the type of litter lately? Moved the litterboxes?

All of those things can cause an issue. But it really does sound like a UTI, even if something didn't show up at the vets. My vet has put my problem pee cat on antibiotics when she ups the inappropriate peeing and it seems to help, even if nothing is showing up in the urinalysis.

A couple of other suggestions. Distilled water instead of tap water. Canned food if they will eat it (mine won't) for at least one meal a day. Clean, clean, clean litterboxes.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Did she change anything in the house recently?? my cats are sensitive to change.. I once changed the litter box to the covered style one and Meadow started peeing everywhere but her litterbox. So evidently I had to change it back. and a few weeks ago while we were doing reno's we locked the cats in our bedroom with a litterbox, food and water, just so they wouldnt get out of the house. Meadow peed on the dog bed in the bedroom cause she was mad she was locked up.. 

Even adding a new pet to the house could set the cat off.. ask her if she has done anything different lately, and if she has, then I would try undoing what she did and see if that helps.

But on the other hand, my friend had a female cat who always peed on his bed for some reason.. Just started out of no where and he couldnt break it. Everytime they cat got upset at something she would pee on the bed!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> How long has she had this cat? Has anything changed? Like a new cat added? Changed the type of litter lately? Moved the litterboxes?
> 
> All of those things can cause an issue. But it really does sound like a UTI, even if something didn't show up at the vets. My vet has put my problem pee cat on antibiotics when she ups the inappropriate peeing and it seems to help, even if nothing is showing up in the urinalysis.
> 
> A couple of other suggestions. Distilled water instead of tap water. Canned food if they will eat it (mine won't) for at least one meal a day. Clean, clean, clean litterboxes.


She had the cat when she was a kitten, no new cats, don't know about the litter.

I tell her about the antibiotics for UTI it's worth a try, and also the water could be it, never thought about that. Our water is not the best.

Thanks


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Our Male cat actually started having issues when we decided to keep him indoors. We actually thought we may lose him, but since letting him go out again he has lost the added weight from little exercise, is no longer constipated, and doing pretty well. What a trade off. We were trying to keep him safe and out of fights. I hope this person gets to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

dogluver04 said:


> Did she change anything in the house recently?? my cats are sensitive to change.. I once changed the litter box to the covered style one and Meadow started peeing everywhere but her litterbox. So evidently I had to change it back. and a few weeks ago while we were doing reno's we locked the cats in our bedroom with a litterbox, food and water, just so they wouldnt get out of the house. Meadow peed on the dog bed in the bedroom cause she was mad she was locked up..
> 
> Even adding a new pet to the house could set the cat off.. ask her if she has done anything different lately, and if she has, then I would try undoing what she did and see if that helps.
> 
> But on the other hand, my friend had a female cat who always peed on his bed for some reason.. Just started out of no where and he couldnt break it. Everytime they cat got upset at something she would pee on the bed!


It actually started after I took care of them for a week :doh:, could it be me, I always talked to them when going in, the one that's doing the peeing is the one that helped me clean the litter boxes and put out new food and water. Wonder if she has gotten used to me being there.

I'm watching them again this weekend, could spaying her help?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get her spayed. My cat George will only use unscented litter and in an uncovered litter box. He doesnt like to be closed in the box to do his business. Cleaning the boxes more may help also. Mine likes his cleaned every day and if I miss it he will let me know by pooping in front of it. I would try the antibiotics too just to be on the safe side.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> It actually started after I took care of them for a week :doh:, could it be me, I always talked to them when going in, the one that's doing the peeing is the one that helped me clean the litter boxes and put out new food and water. Wonder if she has gotten used to me being there.
> 
> I'm watching them again this weekend, could spaying her help?


sounds to me like a case of pay back cats are vindictive when they want to be if i go off for a any lentgh of time they behave perfectly when im not here but then start doing things like this when i get back when i am gone they are also very well looked after


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope this problem is resolved, but my guess is it is not.
7 cats - one house? Someone's bound to be a problem even if it develops later. Your friiend could try the really cheap all clay cat litter and see if that works. I had one spayed female who went in the floor for years (literally - 6.5 years) and finally decided to use the litterbox when my husband used the cheap litter I had to put in the paint cans by mistake. I had even bought "guaranteed" $15 per bag litter to no avail.
It could also be because her owners left. Cats can be very vindictive. I have one female who sprays when I have to bathe her.
the antibiotics wouldn't hurt, but it is probably behavioral.
Good luck to your friend! (I have five cats so know whence I speak)


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 10 cats...in one house...if kept up on and regulated, it's really very easy. Everyone goes in the box, everyone (except for one) gets along, everyone is healthy and happy and strictly indoors as well. In the rescue world, 7 cats in a house is really more of the norm than not...there are people in my organization that have more. I have 6 fosters right now, so my cat count is a 16! Plus the 3 dogs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She took care of the problem, the little one that done all the damage was spayed and she has 7 litter boxes (lot's of boxes to clean) but seems like it solved the problem.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> I have 10 cats...in one house...if kept up on and regulated, it's really very easy. Everyone goes in the box, everyone (except for one) gets along, everyone is healthy and happy and strictly indoors as well. In the rescue world, 7 cats in a house is really more of the norm than not...there are people in my organization that have more. I have 6 fosters right now, so my cat count is a 16! Plus the 3 dogs.



Can I come visit you??  If there weren't laws against it in my city (and I had more money), I'd have several dogs and if Jeff weren't allergic, several cats as well.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

If it's not a UTI, then I would suspect that it has something to do with her not being spayed, possibly behavioral. All of our cats have always been neutered/spayed from a young age, so we have never had problems like that before. It could also be that she doesn't want to use the litter boxes if they're not clean enough. Cats are very clean animals and won't use a dirty litter box. We have 4 cats and I clean out the litter box in the morning and at night before I go to bed and we have no problems. I would definitely get her fixed, though!


----------

